# camo selection, making camo.



## southpawslingr13 (Nov 8, 2004)

I would like to purchase some top of the line hunting gear, but if im goin to spend the money i would like to make sure i get the right pattern. I have heard that most patterns are no good from far away, they turn into one dark blob and show your outline. Does anyone have any input for eastern hardwoods, oak,pine,hemlock,beech,poplar,. I notice my mossy oak break up is not effective past 20 yards its too dark and complicated. I am also trying to make my own camo. I have a pair of green wool pants and would like to try painting on or dying a camo pattern onto them. Has anyone ever done this? Any suggestions?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Make your self a ghillie suit..I made one two years ago...Lots of work but it sure works for sneeking on snows in the spring...I even use it for bowhunting..Just do a search online for instructions on how to make one..If not I will give you the instruction...
Bandhunter


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

I am in the prosses of looking for a better camo myself. I found the gullie is good I made one out of burlap and a old camo shirt. I sew strips on the shirt about 8 inch long. one thing is the burlap is vary smell absorbing and warm, its like wearing a fur coat. I have recently found a camo called ASAT all season all terran camo. do a search to find there web site. alot of good info on camo desine. I try dying some clothing to. this works ok but the dyes bleed. I am now in the prosses of looking for fabric paints. I found alsorts of the stuff on line. also you can get all kinds of stuff from fabric stores. I will let you know how my camo turns out.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Since this is the deer hunting form I assume that is what you will be using it for. First let me say that the effectiveness of camo, any camo, is WAAAAAAAAAAAY overrated. Movement and scent are the hunters biggest enemy. That is not to say that camo doesn't help, but since most camo is two dimensional it has a very limited range of effectiveness. ANY given pattern may gain or lose effectiveness dependent on lighting conditions. Under dusk and dawn lighting (prime hunting times) I question if it has any effectiveness at all. I quit camoing out about 10 years ago and have not notice any change in effectiveness in my hunting. I wear greyish to green wool pants, a grey wool shirt (camo but very indistinct) and a tan, grasslands type camo jacket (only because it is soft and quiet). I just spent the last 2 1/2 weeks still hunting with a blaze orage vest and was within 15 to 60 yards of many mature bucks and does and was never busted for that reason. Smelled yes, seen no. Of the patterns I have seen other hunters wearing, ASAT predator (large open pattern) has blended best in the largest range of light and color conditions. Don't even mess with camo in small items like boots and gloves. At other than spitting range they are just a single color blob anyway and are no larger than a single colored branch or rock one may find in the woods. Those commercials and ads you see showing the effectiveness of camo, like any other ads are made under conditions that maximize their effectiveness. The truth is most of the time those camo patterns will not be THAT effective. If camo gives you confidence then by all means use it. I just don't find it all that necessary.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I love camo but unless your coyote hunting I don't feel you need to worry about it that much. I had my plain gray Columbia jacket and an orange vest on this fall when a buck walked within 20 feet, looked at me, I didn't move, so it kept going. Like said earlier, the best camo for long distances I feel are the simples ones like the gray wool with dark blotches.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I use Natural Gear for every thing that I hunt and just think it's great.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a ghillie for coyote hunting, but for archery deer I have gone to Predator camo. After watching friends at 50 yards in many habitats I think Predator is the only one with large enough patterns to be effective. I did buy a set of Berber outfitter pattern from Cabela's a couple years ago. I was standing on the ground and had six bucks within 20 yards. I had to shoot past a smaller buck at five yards to shoot a decent 4X4 at nine. It was a day with a very strong wind in my favor and a friend was pushing them up a shelterbelt. I have bow hunted for 44 years and never had anything like that happen. Just an oddity I think.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Predator camo :thumb:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Camo must do something or the military wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good point buckseye. i like realtree hardwoods.


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the realtree hard woods to only for hunting in the trees something lacking in ND. I have finished making my camo. I found some fabric markers at the hobby looby. and some paints. I will have to post some pics. I works ok for my first pair I made.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The only reason the military uses camo is because they alot of the time are hunting people or are being hunted by people. People have eyes that can see differnt colors and tell what they are. Alot of animals see differnt colors but they mix and they can't tell what they are. Blaze orange looks like brown for deer. Some even say it is almost invisible to deer.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was always under the assumption that deer and dogs and animals of that nature only saw their world in black and white. maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I as a person see forms and shapes quite well, as do most animals. That is what camo is for, to break up form or shape and I honestly think they do. There is alot to the turning into a blob when light is gone, but by then it is to late to be hunting anything but yotes anyway. Deer do not even run from dark blobs until they identify it. I was attacked by a buck when I was comeing out of the refuge after dark one time. I had to wave my arms to get it to see I was a human.


----------

